# tawny frog mouth???



## missllama (Apr 1, 2008)

today i saw one, it came so close to me and i couldnt belive it, wouldnt even flintch 
it was only a ft or so above my head on a branch and i was amazed with how friendly it was

i wanted to no if most are like this? and also are they hard to look after in captivity and are they hard to find people who sell them?

i dont no what permit they go under
and i dont no if they are usually just an animal that is in captivity due to a rescue etc
but i am curious about them because they seem so nice, my mum had an owl when she was young... it now sits stuffed on her book case :?:shock: but once again it wasnt a pet it was an animal that needed to be rescued etc and cared for so im unsure about people breeding them etc??

hope someone can give a bit of info and i hope all that made sence
"snors"


----------



## jonesc1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Basic permit in SA, most in captivity are rescued and are with carers, so can't be sold or bred, hence they are quite difficult to find captive bred frogmouths, just what I've found from looking around.


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2008)

yea thats what i thought, i was just so amazed by the way this one acted it flew up to me and just sat there with out even caring how close i got i will try to put some pics up in a min but it was taken on a mobile so dont no what they look like yet


----------



## Rocket (Apr 1, 2008)

Same as what I've seen Chris. Animals either in rescued in care or in Wildlife Sanctuaries (which alot or rescued aswell).

Good Luck finding some Lana! Let us know if you do!


----------



## kakariki (Apr 1, 2008)

A friend of mine has some. The original ones were rescued, then they bred but didn't seem to know how to look after the chicks so she took them & handraised them. They are beautiful birds that always seem hungry. She feeds them beef heart pieces dusted in a special mix of vit/mins & calcium. She gets crickets and pinkies whenever possible too. I will take my camera with me next time I visit and take some pics. She also has roos & wallabies & a pair or wedgetailed eagles come down for a bit extra now & again. Her place has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## falcon69 (Apr 1, 2008)

tawnys are retalively easy to care for as long as you have a lrage avairy to them to fly. they can be taught to eat on the wing,they do settle down in captive life if they are a already wild,the best place to check is yr states national parks bird licesnsing.i know it NSW yr need A CLASS high than normal..from what i can rememeber..tawnys are fragile birds though thats why they come into care alot because they build crappy nests and sometimes build them in inapproite places because they build these flimsy nests the young fall out easily,and they are also found coming into winter becuse the years bfre offspring is old enough to leave the nest and are often booted out and they arent big and tough enough to do it their own,then you get the old ones who looose body fat over the winter and cant fly anymore so they also come into care,,you would need pleny of mice and insects to food them on.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 1, 2008)

They used to nest right in front of our kitchen window for years on end. I'd barely call it a nest though, it's more like a few leaves thrown into a fork of a tree.


----------



## 262 (Apr 1, 2008)

They come into care because humans interfere with them too often. They are strong birds that live in family colonies so they dont "boot" their babies out they stay with each other for years. Alot like Kookaburras. If people left them alone they would look after each other...as long as feral animals dont kill them...


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> They used to nest right in front of our kitchen window for years on end. I'd barely call it a nest though, it's more like a few leaves thrown into a fork of a tree.


 
aw wow thats cool, i wish i had them nesting here but there are feral cats and a few foxes down the creek so they wouldnt be too safe,

thanks falcon69 thats some good info!! i saw that on a few sites i have looked up tonight that alot of the young fall from the nest its sad because they are such beautiful birds


----------



## cougars (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Gorge Wildlife Park sell them in SA,i got my Bluewing and Laughing kookas from them.


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

i live not far away from there thanks for that i might give them a call! what are ur kookaburras like??? they would be beautiful!! post some pics?


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 2, 2008)

Tawnies have an very unpleasant body odor, sort of a meaty rotten egg smell. Could be wild diet related (I've only had rehab animals), but not something i'd consider keeping inside.


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

i just called them up, they dont breed them but the guy is calling me back tonight and giving me a list of what they do breed which is cool


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> Tawnies have an very unpleasant body odor, sort of a meaty rotten egg smell. Could be wild diet related (I've only had rehab animals), but not something i'd consider keeping inside.


 

Ah really? yea i guess they would eat some yucky things... but that is odd that they are stinky because alot of animals eat the same sort of thing lol, thanks for that info tho


----------



## cougars (Apr 2, 2008)

You can try Dean at Camsal aviaries,he could get them at one stage


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 2, 2008)

they are really cool birds, i was hanging with one named dropwing today. was a rescue animal and broke a wing and it kinda 'drops' lol hence the name
i really want one, but i dont know much about them at all. im going into care sometime soon so theres my chance 


Nat


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

cougars said:


> You can try Dean at Camsal aviaries,he could get them at one stage


 

yea ill give them a buz i have never found them to helpfull tho but its worth a shot

and nat that is so cool im signing up for that fauner care soon or one of those things, who do u do urs through? 

i love looking after animals if i had the patients to study again after i finish what im doing now id love to go and learn a bit more about animals and get a proper job with them haha


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 2, 2008)

i havent started yet, but i volly at the wildlife sanctuary and im gonna see what i can get into with the wildlife hospital as to caring for sick or injured animals there. the sanctuary gets soo many animals come through so another carer would be helpful 
plus wildcare office has some care courses to do, im gonna look into it 
yer so thats my story haha


Nat


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

aw that sounds great congrats! i wonder if i could do that sort of thing here like a place with courses?? 
let me no how u go! and take loads of pics of the animals ur looking after when u get some and show me ok!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's a young bird I rescued from a major road in Jan, chicks can be difficult to release as they "blueprint" onto their carers and won't leave, this particular bird was sent to another carer that has semi tame birds that it can mix with, and one day flew off with one never to be seen again, otherwise they end up an ornament in a zoo.


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

wow its amazing!! thats good that it had birds to mix with, hopefully its doing well out in the wild, its nice seeing birds like that, its the 2nd time i have seen stuff like that near here lately its great


----------



## JasonL (Apr 2, 2008)

That bird was 5 minutes from Sydney CBD, near South Head. It was sitting under a parked car on a buisy road, I just glimpsed it as I drove past after taking my wife out to Doyals for our 10 year wedding anniversary, as I pulled the car over my wife said " I hope your not stopping for another ####### snake!"


----------



## missllama (Apr 2, 2008)

its taken me so long to post this the site went crazy on me lol
hahahahahhaha thats hilarious ---> I pulled the car over my wife said " I hope your not stopping for another ####### snake!" 

HAHA atleast u got it tho because other wise it would have been run over! how many chicks do tawnies have at a time?


----------



## Miss B (Apr 3, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> its taken me so long to post this the site went crazy on me lol


 
It's called 'flood control'  and it's to stop people making dozens of pointless posts...


----------



## falconboy (Apr 3, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> Tawnies have an very unpleasant body odor, sort of a meaty rotten egg smell. Could be wild diet related (I've only had rehab animals), but not something i'd consider keeping inside.



I've had a rescue smell the same way. Pretty vile odour indeed. And I think you are right, its probably diet related.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah? I had the same prob. Everything was in purple & white. And I was being redirected all over the place. Gremlins I think!! [ My car has them too :lol: ] I am going to see my mate who has the tawnies tomorrow after work. I will make sure to take my camera. Someone said Tawnies are stinky but I haven't noticed that about them. Mind you she keeps hers outside in natural type aviaries. Hahaha. She literally just throws wire over the bushes, then puts posts in where needed. You'll have to come up & I'll take you out there Lana. You'd love it. 13acres of paradise!!!!


----------



## missllama (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh no i wasnt post banned or what ever its called the site was having errors and not loading and the txt was purple and white!!! i was worried for a sec lol, yea take some pics of ur friends ones!!! thats great i will treck up ur way some time sam lol but i probably will find it hard to get me to leave lol ill pack up my animals pitch a tent n vacate to ur back yard lol!


----------



## kakariki (Apr 4, 2008)

Pics as promised. First pic is the handraised Tawny babies, #2 is mum, #3 is dad, #4 is a shingleback & #5 is a black falcon. All the Tawnies share an enclosure, I was just lucky the babies were all lined up nicely!:lol: The black falcon was joined by 2 others & 3 kites.They are not easy to get pics of cos they don't stay still very long. The wedgetail eagles were not there today. I was looking forward to getting some good pics of them.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Kenshin (Apr 4, 2008)

they are easy as to care for in captivity and even wild ones get used to you and hand feed however alot of states dont allow you to keep them this is the case in WA


----------



## kakariki (Apr 4, 2008)

Not Tawnies but I think worthy of sharing anyway. Well, maybe just one more Tawny. She has 7 all together, mum dad & the 3 kids & 2 other unrelated birds. The feathers are so soft and the pattern on each feather is absolutely gorgeous. What a marvellous bird!
#1 Eastern roos #2 Eoros #3 Dama Wallabies #4 Unrelated Tawny #5 Swamp Wallaby


----------



## missllama (Apr 4, 2008)

aw arnt they adorable!!!! there so amazing i really love the pics sam thankyou so much for posting them!


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 4, 2008)

love the black falcon if only falconry was legal in aus id have a brown goshawk or a perigrine or black falcon


----------



## kakariki (Apr 4, 2008)

That is an awesome pic Ramsayi! I just noticed that your Tawny is grey while ours are more brownish. I wonder if there is a reason for that?
nuthn2do...I asked about the smell. I was told that hers had never smelt like that but guessed that it could be cos some people feed them egg when rehabilitating them. She said it was a guess though.
Kenshin...I wish I could have got better pics. We have a Corella problem in Strathalbyn. They come in their hundreds. The council has tried the usual remedies like shooting & gassing, despite much uproar, but are now about to trial a Wedgetail Eagle & a Goshawk. I'll make sure I go & take pics. Should be unreal A couple more pics....#1 brown hawk, #2 baby [ love the yellow mouth, a very BIG mouth ] , #3 Mum again
Notice they are more brown than yours Ramsayi ?


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure why the colour difference kakariki.These are backyard residents in Sydney.


----------



## cougars (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres a photo of my Bluewings as requested.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

oh wow there beautiful looks like u have a great size avairy for them too!! i spoke to the man who u bought them from he is callling me when he gets more babies and i am getting another avairy from golden grove next wk woohoo


----------



## JasonL (Apr 6, 2008)

They are different sub Species, 3 sub species of Tawny's. And 3 species of Frogmouths, Marbled (2 sub species) and Papuan (found at the cape, no subs)


----------



## cougars (Apr 6, 2008)

A photo of my Breeding Pair of Laughings and young.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 6, 2008)

Now THAT is awesome. Cheers cougars. I didn't realise the blue was so bright. Are they hard to look after? Those aviaries look pretty high. What size is it? [the aviary] Sorry....so many questions..lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cougars (Apr 7, 2008)

The aviarys are 2.1m high,5m wide and 6m long.They used to be fully landscaped but had 2 browns decide to visit one summer.Now theyve only got ponds and a couple of trees.Easy enough to look after,I sold the Bluewings,i never had trouble breeding them.Im thinking of parting with the Laughings,havent made my mind up yet.Ive caught the snake bug


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 7, 2008)

hey cougar, are your birds tame? like, are they just for show you just feed them, or if you go into the cage do they fly to you and sit on you etc.. 
could those birds become tame? 
(the bluewings and kooks not the tawnys)
thanks 


Nat


----------



## cougars (Apr 7, 2008)

herpsrule,When i take food in for them the cock bird swoops down an takes it from my hands,he has no fear of humans,the hen bird is a bit shy.Ive bred from this pair a few times and even h/r a pair myself.As soon as the yng h/r birds went into a aviary they became flighty.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 7, 2008)

oh ok yer i figured the aviary life would do that. how could you keep them to stay less flighty? it is best to keep them outside though yer i agree.


Nat


----------



## cougars (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, outdoors in large aviarys is best.


----------



## Tania (Apr 29, 2008)

The tawny smell isnt diet related, they just smell. 
Their poo smells just as nasty, regardless of what you feed them.
They love mice, but if you give them too many then they will get fat, but if you just feed them on oxheart and insectivore mix then they will probably lose condition.
Often when they are in from the wild they wont eat food unless you put it in their beak. Pain in the bum when you have 20 of them in care!
Your aviary may need some shadecloth to cover the wire, they they have different eyesight to most birds, and will keep flying into the wire if they arent used to it.
I would recomend a HUGE aviary if you are keeping them permanantly. And i dont see the point in keeping a perfectly good bird captive. Please only take on un-releasable birds.


----------



## falcon69 (May 2, 2008)

you think that they smell 
you havent smelt anything till you smell a tawny bring up a food pellet from chicken mince..:shock::shock:


----------



## Tania (May 3, 2008)

Thats why we dont feed them chicken mince


----------

